# Poll for Covenanters (Sorry all compromised Presbyterians)



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 15, 2008)

Okay, this one is for all Covenanters here: what do you think of other Presbyterians. Are they a bunch of compromisers, generally sound or perhaps both?  

Something tells me all this polling is becoming silly.


----------



## Stephen (Apr 15, 2008)

Many modern Presbyterians would not know what a Covenanter is.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 15, 2008)

Stephen said:


> Many modern Presbyterians would not know what a Covenanter is.



I rest my case.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 15, 2008)

I don't understand the polling set up as three questions. 

But having been in a member of a Covenanter Church I would say that most Presbyterians are sound theologically. They may not know the history of the Church but the ones I have been involved in knew and understood Covenant Theology. 

I am not so sure they understood the idea of Covenanting as I was taught it. Most of the RPCNA churches are sound and keep a certain perspective of church and state that is biblical in my opinion. I only say most because I don't know a lot of them and I presume they hold to the same convictions.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 15, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I don't understand the polling set up as three questions.
> 
> But having been in a member of a Covenanter Church I would say that most Presbyterians are sound theologically. They may not know the history of the Church but the ones I have been involved in knew and understood Covenant Theology.
> 
> I am not so sure they understood the idea of Covenanting as I was taught it. Most of the RPCNA churches are sound and keep a certain perspective of church and state that is biblical in my opinion. I only say most because I don't know a lot of them and I presume they hold to the same convictions.



Don't worry Randy...the thread is only a joke.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 15, 2008)

Closed.


----------

